# Magic Peasant Farm aka Bridge Farm - Norfolk(a tadge pic heavy)



## Zedstar (May 28, 2014)

This one was done back in 2012 by Black Shuck and i don't think its been done since(well i couldn't find another thread about it(apologies if its been done since then) So i thought i'd re boot it 2014 style new name and new photos
And the same as Black Shuck i too couln't find any history about this site, so i have taken what was written then... Hope you don't mind.
"An abandoned Farm with a Forge in central Norfolk.All I can say is it's built of typical Norfolk flint, and most curiously has what seem to be Nissen Huts as barns. They may have been taken from a nearby Airfield after it closed just after the war."





























































Thanks to Mikeymutt as always


----------



## redT1ger (May 28, 2014)

Interesting place


----------



## skankypants (May 28, 2014)

Super!.....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 28, 2014)

Lovely pics, , it's a beautiful location.
visited here a few months back, named it bridge farm
Thanks .


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 28, 2014)

excellent little place .great photos mate.I did a report on this as well about four months ago.bridge farm too  cheers for sharing mate.


----------



## Zedstar (May 28, 2014)

Oops sorry mikeymutt and stealthstar 79
I'll change the name back to bridge farm...
I did see you post mikey but forgot I'd seen it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 28, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> Oops sorry mikeymutt and stealthstar 79
> I'll change the name back to bridge farm...
> I did see you post mikey but forgot I'd seen it.



Ha ha I ain't bothered mate.i like to see different titles to it.did make me smile though


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2014)

That place is fantastic, and your photos are simply stunning! 
What an amazing set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2014)

Amazing photos absolutely brill,thanks for showing.


----------



## Caine33 (May 29, 2014)

Nice pics. just love old pianos


----------



## billygroat (May 29, 2014)

Super shots, very atmospheric!


----------

